# 12-8-08 8"-10" in Cripple Creek, CO



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Sorry, only had my cell phone...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures, yet another place with more snow then me!:crying:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

looks good!


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

nice truck and thanks for the pics. you for sure have enough light.


----------



## Plow Chaser (Oct 30, 2003)

Great pics! My wife and I want to move to Colorado so bad!!!


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

how do you like that plow on your dodge?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

plowindiesel;668808 said:


> how do you like that plow on your dodge?


It works fine... I have set of pro wings that I use as well...

I would really like a V-plow, but I couldn't pass on the deal...

I got my Northman 8' w/ wings for $2500... used once...


----------



## Snowplow71 (Feb 12, 2008)

I see you have wings for it but did you take them off for this snow?? Looks like that truck could plow a 9.5 blade. Maybe theres to much snow and I can't see them! payup


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Must be nice to get snow. How do you get your truck light on with your plow lights. Have the same truck with a boss 8-2 V and have to switch for truck or plow. just curious?


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

Snowplow71;668876 said:


> I see you have wings for it but did you take them off for this snow?? Looks like that truck could plow a 9.5 blade. Maybe theres to much snow and I can't see them! payup


Actually, I had them off for doing my drive, and didn't feel like getting out in the cold to put them back on... I put them back on about 15 min after the pictures to do a small residential lot with parking on both sides... I carried and stacked alot of snow lat night... Wings make a huge difference


----------



## Johnnay Boy91 (Aug 21, 2008)

o nice u got a DM600 you should post pics of that too. looks good cant wait to get out there!!!


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet truck and plow


----------



## TL697 (Jan 19, 2008)

snow tender;668902 said:


> Must be nice to get snow. How do you get your truck light on with your plow lights. Have the same truck with a boss 8-2 V and have to switch for truck or plow. just curious?


You know what? I just noticed that, and I think it is just an optical illusion...

My truck headlights don't come on with the plow, but my blinker/marker light still work, and I turn my hazards on while I'm working. I guess I must have timed the picture perfectly with my hazards flashing...

One other posted above about "enough light" but I didn't think about til you mentioned it...


----------



## snow tender (Nov 30, 2008)

Must just be the marker lights. Thanks for the answer


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice pics...

I got about 9 inches in the Golden Area...


----------

